
Claude Shannon, the Las Vegas Shark (2017) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us//issue/50/emergence/claude-shannon-the-las-vegas-cheat
======
karmakaze
“Thorp had inadvertently set one of the century’s great minds on yet another
tangent.”

The idea of this grave misdirection of talent somehow gave me an
insuppressible giggle.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21058555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21058555)

------
nmca
I highly recommend "Fortune's Formula" which touches on this and the Kelly
Criterion.

